# New Washburn Guitars for November



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 1, 2015)

The news won't be until tomorrow, but Washburn gave a teaser of a SO SECRET SIGNATURE MODEL.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 1, 2015)

*prays for high quality EC29 and EC36 reissues in garish crackle finishes*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 1, 2015)

BucketheadRules said:


> *prays for high quality EC29 and EC36 reissues in garish crackle finishes*



Don't know if we'll get those. I mean, there IS a chance, but I think they said they're all going to be Parallaxe guitars.

EDIT: Wait, they're supposed to launch TODAY. Whats talking so long?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 1, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: Wait, they're supposed to launch TODAY. Whats talking so long?



Today in Washburn time. Just ask folks wanting Solars.


----------



## SandyRavage (Oct 1, 2015)

I spoke with my dealer rep recently they had a lot of issues moving production facilities as well as with their USA facility. Bums me out I canceled my order with them as it was almost a year without so much as a word from Washburn if they had or were going to start my order. 

Regardless the Ola V looks awesome I just hope they can get their act together.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 1, 2015)

They said they're going to release all the new models, as well as make everything available again, in November. I hope it's true, because the Parallaxes look really solid.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 1, 2015)

yeah not only we already saw that new beauty of a V I laso came across with a page in I think it was in Germany that was aready selling it in black

from what their banner of their facebook looked like Im really keen to see the OLA 7 in blue. Never much of a fan of all black guitars, I know the wood stained blue version has been some photos around in the internet, but seems they are finally going into production


----------



## manu80 (Oct 2, 2015)

They really missed the spot with ola's guitars
Let's hope they'll catch up now cause they've already lost customer. Still they're supposed to announce stuff yesterday...still waiting ...
Bring that V now. ( not in satin finish please !!!!)


----------



## lewstherin006 (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Zado (Oct 2, 2015)

He'd make a good Saruman


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Oct 2, 2015)

As a fan of Ola englund and pointy guitars, I really hope these actually come out in November, it'll be the best birthday ever if I manage to get one of these


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Oct 2, 2015)

Without a sig artist, what leg does washburn have to stand on? I'm really stubborn and don't want anyone's signature anything. Why can't they just make that V without a signature name on it?


----------



## electriceye (Oct 2, 2015)

God, that's UGLY.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2015)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Without a sig artist, what leg does washburn have to stand on? I'm really stubborn and don't want anyone's signature anything. Why can't they just make that V without a signature name on it?



They need to for the hype. They're [Washburn] not really doing well financially from the sounds of it, so they need an artist to try and boost whatever sales they can. So no, they don't have any legs to stand on, pretty much all of their artists have fled to different brands besides Ola, Nuno, Marzi, and guy from Stryper. 

They'll probably release a non-sig V at some point, in the past they'd pretty much always release at least some non-sig models unless it was something designed to be an artist guitar from the ground up.


----------



## viesczy (Oct 2, 2015)

I have my EC29 (red black/crackle) from when it was new in '89, it is a great guitar!

Honestly my 4 Washburns (2 Nunos--not because of a signature model but because I love a natural look, the EC29 and the 8 string Parallaxe) are awesome guitars. I don't understand why there aren't more folks playing them. 

Derek


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 2, 2015)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Without a sig artist, what leg does washburn have to stand on? I'm really stubborn and don't want anyone's signature anything. Why can't they just make that V without a signature name on it?



well at least his name is not on the guitar so who cares.

yes, the inlay on the fretboard is "his", but I just see it as a cool shape inlay, not as a band/name logo


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Oct 2, 2015)

A-Branger said:


> well at least his name is not on the guitar so who cares.
> 
> yes, the inlay on the fretboard is "his", but I just see it as a cool shape inlay, not as a band/name logo



That's true


----------



## HeadofaHessian (Oct 3, 2015)

I think I read that somewhere when the first Solars came out, that the logo actually says "ola" and his wife designed it or something. I could be wrong though.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 3, 2015)

IMO, "the fastest guitars in the world are back!!! with the new and improved WM526 SERIES" would be a better way to build hype, but perhaps I'm just being selfish in my theory.


----------



## manu80 (Oct 3, 2015)

Good. Asked to Thomann if they're gonna stock washburn adn the answer is no. SO I hope we'll be able to find them in europe easily. Adn that thay won't be avalable in midle of 2016. Washburn you got to make it this time.


----------



## chassless (Oct 3, 2015)

TRENCHLORD said:


> *selfish*



oh no habibi, you're being perfectly reasonable. the *entire world* needs more of these.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 3, 2015)

HeadofaHessian said:


> I think I read that somewhere when the first Solars came out, that the logo actually says "ola" and his wife designed it or something. I could be wrong though.



I heard the same thing, too. 

Also, either this is the only model they have planned, or they're really, REALLY slow with updates.


----------



## RevelGTR (Oct 3, 2015)

Obviously I don't know any behind the scenes stuff, but I'm surprised Washburn is still in business.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Oct 3, 2015)

It's a real shame because I always loved Washburn's Korean and American guitars in the early 00's. 

My buddy has a Dime Culprit 2003 which is hands down one of the best guitars I have ever played and its Korean. Have also had a shot at a few of the mid tier and american Dime models and the american nuno and all have been sick guitars. 

What's up with the recent QC issues I have been hearing about?


----------



## chassless (Oct 3, 2015)

^ i'd go as far as to say that even their Indonesian ones were great. or at least, that my Indonesian one is just as good as a Korean variant i've tried.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 4, 2015)

so they have posted more updates








but now for the black V, so no other model yet. Still waiting to see if they are going to release the solar in trans blue on 7 string.

they keep adding the website link to the post, but the website is not updated yet. So whats kinda the point?.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 4, 2015)

According to Ola, they'll update the site once everything is revealed. There is more to come it seems.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 4, 2015)

Announcing new stuff when they couldn't even get the old stuff to market is pretty silly.  

I can't see anything being easier to get, especially with the dealer network shrinking.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 4, 2015)

That's a good looking V. They need to bring back the HM (Parker hybrid) line. I realize that won't happen.


----------



## Nag (Oct 4, 2015)

electriceye said:


> God, that's UGLY.



You definitely win the "most relevant post of 2015" award.

-------------------

I'm quite happy to see all this stuff. I like the Parallaxe series in theory (specs are my cup of tea but I'm yet to play one... much want) and I'm kinda tired of only seeing superstrats everywhere. I like pointy stuff so this is good news to me


----------



## jamesfarrell (Oct 4, 2015)

Can't even get the regular Solars and they're introducing more? Washburn is one messed up company. Advertise guitars that are impossible to get.


----------



## jamesfarrell (Oct 4, 2015)

As supporting evidence. LOL

I was once going to buy one. Had one on order for months and then gave up. 

Worth the Wait!
Washburn has informed us that this item has an unusually long shipping delay. Be assured we'll get it as fast or faster than anyone else. Place your order now, and we'll ship it the very same day we receive it from Washburn, or call your Sales Engineer, who can give you the most up to date details and possibly offer you alternatives that would ship sooner.

Washburn Parallaxe Ola Englund Solar 17DLXC - Carbon Black | Sweetwater.com

There's 2 reviews though. So I guess they make 2 per year.


----------



## viesczy (Oct 7, 2015)

^I got my 8 string Parallaxe from SW (thanks Arend!) and there was a bit of a delay for then too. You can only sell what the plant makes after it is made, you know?

Was definitely worth the wait as it is a great guitar.

Derek


----------



## jamesfarrell (Oct 8, 2015)

Yeah, Jackson is the same. I've been waiting almost a year for a Dominion pro.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 8, 2015)

Semi-on topic, but Ola is showing his true Dimebag devotion...














And I love it.


----------



## chassless (Oct 8, 2015)

Can't hate it


----------



## Taikatatti (Oct 8, 2015)

Nagash said:


> You definitely win the "most relevant post of 2015" award.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> I'm quite happy to see all this stuff. I like the Parallaxe series in theory (specs are my cup of tea but I'm yet to play one... much want) and I'm kinda tired of only seeing superstrats everywhere. I like pointy stuff so this is good news to me



This. Nice to see something new to the ltd-schecter-jackson game and would love to try one out. Still waiting for a 27inch 7-string tho.


----------



## jonsick (Oct 10, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Announcing new stuff when they couldn't even get the old stuff to market is pretty silly.
> 
> I can't see anything being easier to get, especially with the dealer network shrinking.




This! I went to more than a couple authorized dealers when I was after a particular Washburn guitar a couple of years back. None of them seemed to be able to even order one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 10, 2015)

Well if anyone here is still interested  Ola said they're replacing the Solar 16DLX and the 17DLX with this new model called the 16ETC and the 17ETC . It's going to be cheaper than the DLX, according to him. It doesn't have the SEC-style cutaway anymore, no binding, and has his Solar pickups, which are apparently Duncan Designed pickups made to his specs.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Oct 10, 2015)

No binding and those cut aways on the front = .


----------



## Scordare (Oct 10, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They said they're going to release all the new models, as well as make everything available again, in November. I hope it's true, because the Parallaxes look really solid.



Does that include the PXS297FRB 29 fret 7 string? ..seems like only 2 of these guitars made it into the real world last year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 10, 2015)

It's still on their website, so I hope so.

Washburn PXS297FRB Electric Guitar


----------



## curlyvice (Oct 11, 2015)

Any speculation on the pricing? I've been tempted to buy an ltd arrow, but the Floyd is stopping me. This would be a suitable alternative providing the price is reasonable


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 11, 2015)

curlyvice said:


> Any speculation on the pricing? I've been tempted to buy an ltd arrow, but the Floyd is stopping me. This would be a suitable alternative providing the price is reasonable



from one of the comments on the FB page someone asked if the price was similar to the solar 160 and Washburn replied yes


----------



## Musiscience (Oct 11, 2015)

Just reissue the WM526 already. Seriously.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 11, 2015)

Scordare said:


> Does that include the PXS297FRB 29 fret 7 string? ..seems like only 2 of these guitars made it into the real world last year.



Dude...


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 14, 2015)

first batch of the new Indonesian factory







I though the white ones came with white un-covered pups. The chrome covers doesnt botters me tho



still no news of the trans-blue one  .......one in the back seems to be blue-ish compared with the ones next to it, but cant really tell


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 16, 2015)

Didn't see this coming at all. And Ola is pretty tasty with a Floyd.


----------



## ASoC (Oct 17, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Semi-on topic, but Ola is showing his true Dimebag devotion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never been into KV style guitars or graphic finishes, but GODDAMN that is hot.


----------



## chassless (Oct 17, 2015)

A-Branger said:


>


----------



## technomancer (Oct 17, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well if anyone here is still interested  Ola said they're replacing the Solar 16DLX and the 17DLX with this new model called the 16ETC and the 17ETC . It's going to be cheaper than the DLX, according to him. It doesn't have the SEC-style cutaway anymore, no binding, and has his Solar pickups, which are apparently Duncan Designed pickups made to his specs.



My cynicism reads that as: "we eliminated things that were causing QC problems and went with cheaper pickups to maximize profits." 



Musiscience said:


> Just reissue the WM526 already. Seriously.



There is no longer a US production facility so that isn't going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 17, 2015)

technomancer said:


> My cynicism reads that as: "we eliminated things that were causing QC problems and went with cheaper pickups to maximize profits."



I saw it in a different way. Looks like they just ditched the 10-series stuff and replaced them with souped-up 100-series stuff. I do think you're right about them doing it for QC and price reasons.


----------



## Musiscience (Oct 17, 2015)

technomancer said:


> My cynicism reads that as: "we eliminated things that were causing QC problems and went with cheaper pickups to maximize profits."
> 
> 
> 
> There is no longer a US production facility so that isn't going to happen anytime soon.



I know that the custom shop closed a long time ago (around 2008?), but couldn't they make them in Korea? The quality might be lower, but the neck shape and features could be very close.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 17, 2015)

I doubt it, because Washburn has no Korean facilities. Even Parker's import models didn't have the features of the USA stuff.

If you want a budget WM526, look for a Washburn Renegade if you don't care about the specs.


----------



## Masoo2 (Oct 17, 2015)

rip binding.

The Solar 16DLX and 17DLX were the best looking models IMO, as they were (for the most part) near-identical to his old Strictly 7s.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 17, 2015)

Musiscience said:


> I know that the custom shop closed a long time ago (around 2008?), but couldn't they make them in Korea? The quality might be lower, but the neck shape and features could be very close.



The current US facility just closed recently. They don't own a factory in Korea so I doubt they'd want to pay for a facility to tool up for the composites work.


----------



## Musiscience (Oct 18, 2015)

technomancer said:


> The current US facility just closed recently. They don't own a factory in Korea so I doubt they'd want to pay for a facility to tool up for the composites work.



That is unfortunate. I really think it's one of the greatest guitars I played and own. Shame that it's not likely to come back.


----------



## crystallake (Oct 23, 2015)

Solar 180 - https://youtu.be/bSBUcYtt9wo


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 23, 2015)

I love my older Washburns... I wish they had continued to make the HM series. They were originally $1799 which was perfectly priced for the market. But they quickly went up to $2499, which in 2008 money IMO was ridiculous, even given the options (IIRC Ibanez JEMs, Jackson MIJ, and ESP MIJ were under $2000).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 23, 2015)

Remember that 8-string that was promised once?

...Well...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2015)

White/chrome is underrated as hell.

So is Ola's left-handed playing.


----------



## Nag (Oct 30, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> White/chrome is underrated as hell.
> 
> So is Ola's left-handed playing.




I can definitely hear Lil Wayne influence in that playing


----------



## IShallCallDownTheThunder (Oct 30, 2015)

If I were in the market for a 25.5 inch V, this would be at the top of the list, although the scarcity of the Solar line over the past year has been a shame. I love what Ola is doing with these.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 31, 2015)

well that was fault of the changing factories. Dont know why few ppl keep bashing them for the lack of availability of the guitars in the last year, and are dubious about its future . They changed factory ppl.

Not sure on the why it happened, but it did. Its not like "oh sweetwater is asking for 200 guitars, you know what?, F*& them!, Im not gonna build them.." They closed their factory, and prob the guitars in last year where the last batch produced and the ones tht where in warehouses etc. To change factory is not a one day job. You need to find one, build test models, try them, bash them. tune it, build new ones, etc etc till they nail the blueprints. And them they could start build them. All this is way after the negotiation, contract, rules, lawyers, ect ect. 

They are ready for a few months, hence the filming and marketing of this campaign. 

Even Ola posted a photo few days ago showing an array of different paralaxer and solar guitars, saying that they picked 6 mayor guitar factories, each to build the same 6 different model guitars. And that was in March, so after picking the winning factory all the process started.


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 31, 2015)

.....still no sign of the transblue solar tho.


few pics around and even in the paralaxe promo video, but nothing official yet...... and all 6 string, no sign of the blue in 7


----------



## bloc (Oct 31, 2015)

Wtf I can't belive that vid is actually serious. I thought the guy actually was left handed and someone made the joke of overdubbing ....ty playing on top lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 6, 2015)

A-Branger, you can stop complaining now.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 8, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A-Branger, you can stop complaining now.



I know I saw it too  of course they waited till the very last day for that one lol


but..... no 7 string 

this one seems to be a higher quality from the others. Hence coming with hipshot bridge and not a copy.... plus I dont know what else. Ola mention in one his comments this would be around 750-800euros

they are also asking ppl for opinions on future colors. Free market research and makes ppl coment on the pics/videos... but maybe we would see more colors in the future?, never been too keen on pure black guitars


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 8, 2015)

Full 2015 line up






from Ola



> Here are all the Washburn Parallaxe Guitars Solar guitars for 2015. If you're missing something, then let me tell you that 2016 is close wink emoticon so just have patience.



bring on the NAMM


----------



## Skullet (Nov 9, 2015)

A-Branger said:


> I know I saw it too  of course they waited till the very last day for that one lol
> 
> 
> but..... no 7 string
> ...



So the trans blue solar is £649 and the V is £524

Washburn Parallaxe PXSOLAR16 TBLM Electric Guitar Trans Blue Matte | eBay 

Washburn Parallaxe PXSOLARV160-C Electric Guitar V Shape Carbon Black | eBay


----------



## crystallake (Nov 9, 2015)

Man, that blue is tasty!


----------



## chassless (Nov 9, 2015)

Skullet said:


> So the trans blue solar is £649 and the V is £524
> 
> Washburn Parallaxe PXSOLAR16 TBLM Electric Guitar Trans Blue Matte | eBay
> 
> Washburn Parallaxe PXSOLARV160-C Electric Guitar V Shape Carbon Black | eBay



those are much more affordable than i imagined they would be. when i ever want a V i'll know what to look for now


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Nov 9, 2015)

Goddamn all of them look amazing, especially the V and the blue swamp ash model.
Well i guess Washburn is getting a lot of money from someone ....


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 9, 2015)

I would have gladly forked for the blue one with evertune and maple fretboard.
(Then changed pickups for something decent  )


----------



## Tisca (Nov 13, 2015)

How are the Parallaxe series, good value?
Just noticed the Montazeri sig is finally listed as a fixed bridge version. I need this.
What I found was a price of 735 incl. shipping.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 13, 2015)

Thats surprisingly a damn fine looking guitar. Looks better than most Explorer and Fire bird clones.


----------



## chassless (Nov 13, 2015)

Tisca said:


> How are the Parallaxe series, good value?
> Just noticed the Montazeri sig is finally listed as a fixed bridge version. I need this.
> What I found was a price of 735 incl. shipping.



what are you trying to say? that it's a good price or a bad price? i agree that this looks great.


----------



## Tisca (Nov 13, 2015)

chassless said:


> what are you trying to say? that it's a good price or a bad price? i agree that this looks great.



I'm asking/wondering how is the value for the price. Never played a parallaxe or Washburn for that matter. There's a big Euro tax there at least.


----------



## chassless (Nov 13, 2015)

the old Washies, pre-2009 or so, were really great guitars. in between that time until the Parallaxe series they released some pretty boring and bland stuff. personally at that price i think most of the Parallaxe guitars should feature at least a real maple top (even if hidden under a veneer of a nicer top) instead of just a veneer on a single mahogany body. apart from that, i haven't tried or seen any myself to judge on their value.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 16, 2015)

Michael Sweet's apparently getting two sigs.


----------



## manu80 (Nov 17, 2015)

Just hope the V is a bit different in shape than ola's looks more like a rr on the pic but i may be wrong 
Otherwise this isn't a specific model/shape any more...


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 17, 2015)

Tisca said:


> How are the Parallaxe series, good value?
> Just noticed the Montazeri sig is finally listed as a fixed bridge version. I need this.
> What I found was a price of 735 incl. shipping.



I must say Im starting to develop a good GAS for this guitar at this moment.

Love the firebird inspiration, but with a more pointy explorer/destroyer feel.

Plus 25,5" and 24 fret

only thing I would ad would be block inlays and a binding on the neck.

still not sure what color that pickguard would be, white/silver/chrome/mirror?

same goes with the guitar in general. Its a nice computer stock "photo", but I wan to see "real" ones.

good thing I dont have money atm lol. It gives me time to keep deciding for my next hardtail 6 string, as I want to sell my LTD EC. Or a new 7 string or a bass?... ahhgg dam you money


bring on the next NAMM


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Nov 17, 2015)

New Washburn guitars in November... I take it you mean November 2025? With their history that should give them enough time to build and ship them.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 17, 2015)

what history? you are talking about last year thing, or do they have more history about it from before?

last year was the shut down of a factory and change to new one, so I dont blame them for the sudden lack of solar guitar out there, which I already mentioned before. But I do am interested to know if thats an ongoing thing for them for years past?


I do not think either the "ready from november" thing. We are in November and there is no sign of them in the mayor online sites yet, nor as a pre-order. think is more of a starting next year thing. The whole november is more of a "if you order first you should be able to get one at you dealer". But not a "we would have a full catalogue on stock ready to display at the store". Same as any other company, just because they would be able to ship 1 guitar at a specific dat, they just swear thats the release date for it. Take Misha's jackson, when was the "release date" announce, and even today there are not on stock (unless someone returned one), and the waiting times to get one is still pretty long-ish

If not being in November is a good thing, as the NAMM is not too far away, its better to hold on for a couple of months to see if there would be some good things from this guys or other brands. If not, then this "november" guitars should be more than ready by then to get


----------



## Cake Machine (Nov 18, 2015)

I really like the a10/a20, they put one out in 97 or 98 that was real nice looking to me as a youngster and i still like it now. They should bust it back out, flagship it and push that sh1t because aside from artist guitars, they dont have much of a nailed down identity for me. These guitars could be it IMhumbleO. Plus, theres not many about (in the uk, at least...) - unless there are, and everyone is keeping them...

I dont know if id look twice at much of what they do outside of sigs. These new ones are ok..


----------



## Zerox8610 (Nov 18, 2015)

I love these new Ola signatures, but PLEASE stop with the signature inlays. That's the only thing preventing me from dropping money on a current Washburn. Take a look at Schecter's KM7 if you need an example of a signature done right. 

As others have been shouting at Washburn for YEARS now, I would also love a WM526 redesign/reissue with a reinforced headstock (notorious for breaking after a few years apparently). Easily my favorite guitar from any of their previous, and current models though. I'm very surprised that they haven't touched these since they were discontinued.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Nov 18, 2015)

Zerox8610 said:


> I love these new Ola signatures, but PLEASE stop with the signature inlays. That's the only thing preventing me from dropping money on a current Washburn. Take a look at Schecter's KM7 if you need an example of a signature done right.



"I want an artists guitar to match my specs! He should have thought of me when he made that guitar"

That's what all the complaining about specs sounds like in regards to sig models. Perfectly justified on a regular model, imo, but we're talking a SIGNATURE guitar made for a SPECIFIC artist. They put that inlay on there because they wanted it there. That's kinda Ola's thing, he gets it on all of his custom guitars, of course he got it on his signature model. If the inlay's is the only thing stopping you from buying a guitar, mayhaps you should sort out your priorities. It's not like it screams "THIS IS THE GUITAR OF (x) ARTIST" like the giant Deathbat and SYN inlay on the Synyster Gates sig - it's a pretty subdued sig inlay, all things considered.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Nov 20, 2015)

Zeno said:


> "I want an artists guitar to match my specs! He should have thought of me when he made that guitar"
> 
> That's what all the complaining about specs sounds like in regards to sig models. Perfectly justified on a regular model, imo, but we're talking a SIGNATURE guitar made for a SPECIFIC artist. They put that inlay on there because they wanted it there. That's kinda Ola's thing, he gets it on all of his custom guitars, of course he got it on his signature model. If the inlay's is the only thing stopping you from buying a guitar, mayhaps you should sort out your priorities. It's not like it screams "THIS IS THE GUITAR OF (x) ARTIST" like the giant Deathbat and SYN inlay on the Synyster Gates sig - it's a pretty subdued sig inlay, all things considered.



I see where you're coming from, and I typically don't touch signatures for that very reason (built to their preferences, not mine), but Washburn has basically sunk all of their money into Ola's MANY signatures this year in hopes to revitalize the company.. They're cool looking guitars, but I feel like his inlay should have only been on a portion of the models to attract new customers, especially with their current distribution problems, or on the backs of the headstock. I by no means am trying to sound like the entitled prick who begs for changes but never buys anything.. I also don't want to see a good company fail. This is mostly constructive criticism, and hopefully a productive discussion about what we DO like while leaving room for improvements. 

Schecter gained a lot of the ERG crowd's attention with the first KM7, which is on track for a great 2016 revision too, but by comparison, Merrow's name is almost nowhere to be found on the guitars. They are built like he would have a custom shop make his guitars, but they're still targeted at a specific audience/consumer (basically us). I think Washburn could learn a thing or two by analyzing the competition before it's too late for them to recover.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 21, 2015)

I personally dig the logo and I think it looks pretty cool. Plus its a "logo" not a "name", donno how to explain it since the logo obviously is "his" or his "brand" 

its more like the logo doesnt really represent much, and it can be seen as a cool tribal/infinite/symbol thing


but I do get your point, and yes, I think they should have offered some models without Ola's logo. Maybe just the Paralaxe logo at the 12th?, similar the the guitar I quoted previously but without the stupid dots, just a clean board with the company logo. Or just no logo, leave it clean


----------

